# Drawing Contest



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking to do something different this year for t-shirts...

Open for all comers. Design the back design for the Redfish Regatta t-shirt. 

Kids and Bonita Dan designs will be given extra points... As simple or as fancy as you like.... nothing rude.

Drawings only... no copyrighted material... the ONLY caveat is that there must be a depiction of a Redfish and it needs to be able to be scanned for copying. Real size is probably best, so a large picture lengthwise on an 8 1/2" x 11" standard sized piece of paper or a larger "legal pad" size would work.

"Lined paper" probably gets extra points.

Nothing guaranteed, but I'd like some help. If a kid wins I can probably give a "test run" shirt that would have the design printed all over it.

Again NO promises, and if you are not a kid... expect your entry to be ridiculed mercilessly... I'll try to arrange to have thethread moderated so kids can read it though.

Probably 3 colors not including the white background.

Needs to be signed too!!!

NOBODY makes money from this tourney,.. heck I lose a little every year, but I'll be happy to supply an extra shirt or two for the winner.

I will be theGRAND POOBAHin charge of final decisions...










Jim


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Unfortunatnly I can only draw stick figures but I will pass this along.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you folks even want t-shirts this year? I can alwaysuse Karon's Japanese print and put it on a different color shirt, or black again.

Jim


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Hows this Jimmy? Finally got that stupid printer to scan(had to beat it with experience). :letsdrink














I can do a border if ya like in either Alabama chrome or the always popular genuine imitation woodgrain lookin stuff but will need a little more time for picture posting purposes. Shirts are always great but if ya don't want to do them this year we will understand. Can always go back to the old design too.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Dan,

Why THAT is BEAUTIFUL!!! (does anybody else wonder why I talk to Dan like we talk to a 5 year old?)oke

But why is the fish dead? ('X" for eyes) Could it be the only Redfish you encounter have washed up on the beach at Ft. Mcrae?

But that's the type of thing I'm looking for...

Thanks,

Jim

PS... Can you add a couple small stick figures holding poles and arguing in cartoon curse words... you know "What the %&##$"


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Dan, You gonna try and get krayola to sponsor you this year???????????:toast


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Stand by for more creative drinking there Jim. Dennis we're lookin to get Sharpie to pick us up this year not Crayola. oke


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bonita dan (1/4/2010)*Stand by for more creative drinking there Jim. Dennis we're lookin to get Sharpie to pick us up this year not Crayola. oke




dont you wont get to use cool colors with sharpies...go to crayola's! i wanna see just how creative you can be with all your assortment of colors


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Heres one in red just for you Jason. Whatcha think?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

uhhhhhh :doh sure dan....whatever its suspose to be


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bonita dan (1/4/2010)*Heres one in red just for you Jason. Whatcha think?


Dan,

If I were you I'd have that looked at... it almost appears you took a "squirrel fish" and,... well... NEVER MIND!!! I'd see a doctor tommorrow... EARLY tommorrow!!!

Jim

PS... I can't believe you didn't see this one coming!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (1/4/2010)*uhhhhhh :doh sure dan....whatever its suspose to be




:moon



Ya cut me Jim!:clap


----------

